# Difference Between #9's



## asdsdf (Sep 15, 2007)

It would be nice if any of you could post *pictures* of the differences between the two, ocelleta, and walhbergii. There is something out there, http://www.mantisphotos.com/comparingpseudo.htm , but the pictures aren't all that clear, and the spirals are not always like that. I already know that the ocelleta is smaller, more colorful, and has smaller "shoulder blades", but in some picture of P.O, they seem to be lacking those colorful green lines, and seem less bright as PW. So, some picture evidence would be nice.

Thanks!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 16, 2007)

Ive bin told that no oclata, the shoulder blades are in a diamond sort of shape, while a whalbiis are wider than they are tal


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 16, 2007)

> Ive bin told that no oclata, the shoulder blades are in a diamond sort of shape, while a whalbiis are wider than they are tal


he asked for pictures mate, not words.... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 16, 2007)

Ocelleta







9#






Then yep, ocelleta hava more diamond like shied thing


----------



## FERRO91 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you :wink:


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks. So then, ocellata have more colorful wings, but less colorful lines?

Wahlbergii





Ocellata


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 16, 2007)

Could u ask permission before using my photo next time :roll:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

Is the ocellata more yellow or is it because of the picture?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 16, 2007)

> Could u ask permission before using my photo next time :roll:


Me? I got mine from some German site.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 17, 2007)

> Is the ocellata more yellow or is it because of the picture?


Yep, it is more yellow but think thats just because the way it was kept :roll:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 17, 2007)

> > Could u ask permission before using my photo next time :roll:
> 
> 
> Me? I got mine from some German site.


Im on about the whalbergii one


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh changed now thx


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are two of my Pseudocreobotra species, the one on left is subadult male P. Wahlbergii and the other one is subadult female P. Ocellata.






PW is larger species and the side of the pronotum is rounder and wider, PO is smaller (even the subadult female is smaller than subadult male PW) and has "sharper" pronotum and narrower.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks! Hmmm....what's that stuff coming out of the PO in the last pic? Also, the PW seems spikier too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

It's called poo! or as babies say on cartoons, pootie! :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2007)

yup that's poo :wink: i don't know why this happen frequently whenever i hold any animals.

Yes, PO "spikes" on the ab is not as appearance as PW, and also not as "sharp" at the edge but rather more "obtuse".

PO is not "more colorful" than PW itself, but i found more colro variation in a group of PW as compared to PW.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 17, 2007)

> It's called poo! or as babies say on cartoons, pootie! :lol:


 :lol: , but then it's so liquid....all my mantids have solid ones, if you know what I mean...

Yen: Check your email! :lol: I sent you one. Now I want PO for sure.

Also, does anyone have adult pics?


----------

